# thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp giá rẻ nhất Tp.HCM



## thuhailongvan1 (12/4/22)

THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN CASSETTE GIÁ RẺ NHẤT!!

Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Cassette thường dành cho những không gian nào?







Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho không gian sản xuất: nhà xưởng, khu chế xuất, kho chứa hàng….
Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho không gian thương mại:nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, khách sạn, bệnh viện, phòng khám, ….
Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho không gian nhỏ:công ty, phòng khách, cửa hàng tiện lợi,……

Ngày nay hầu hết các công trình, văn phòng , nhà hàng khách sạn đều đang sử dụng máy lạnh âm trần – sản phẩm tối giản nhưng vẫn tích hợp các tính năng nổi bật, khả năng làm mát ưu việt, độ chịu tải và hoạt động bền bỉ liên tục trong nhiều giờ. Đặt biệt là về mặt thẩm mỹ mang đến sự hoàn hảo cho không gian của bạn.






Các ưu điểm của việc Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette:


Mặt nạ thổi gió thổi theo hướng tròn 360o hoặc 4 hướng, khuếch tán hơi lạnh đều trong không gian không gây ứ đọng
Ít sảy ra sự cố rò rỉ nước, không gây tiếng ồn, độ bền cao
Khả năng chịu tải cao lkhi liên tục làm lạnh trong nhiều giờ
Vận chuyển, bảo trì dễ dàng, thiết kế linh hoạt với không gian
Chi phí lắp đặt, thi công hợp lý






Những mặt hạn chế của việc thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette:


Công suất hoạt động chỉ thừ 1.5hp – 5.5hp
Giá máy cao hơn so với máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió và các máy lạnh treo tường cùng công suất

Các bước thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette


Lắp đặt dàn lạnh máy lạnh âm trần Cassette
Lắp đặt dàn nóng máy lạnh âm trần Cassette
Nối ống gas máy lạnh cần chú ý đến chiều dài của ống
Nối dây điện – đấu dây điện
Chạy thử , rút chân không và nạp gas cho máy lạnh âm trần Cassette



MÁY LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN

Địa chỉ: 154/23TCH10 , KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM

Phòng KD: 028.6250 4576 - 028 6250 2616 - 028 6686 3809 - 028.6680 5478

HOTLINE: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng

Email: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com

Website: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ


----------

